

Where to Store Your JWTs – Cookies vs. HTML5 Web Storage - lightup88
https://stormpath.com/blog/where-to-store-your-jwts-cookies-vs-html5-web-storage/

======
omgitstom
Author here - let me know any questions. I'm happy to field them

